# Great pic of bee



## Eiroc (Oct 21, 2007)

Though I'd show you a pic that my friend just took using another great Canon SLR camera


----------



## PhilK (Oct 21, 2007)

Woah very very cool


----------



## Spike (Oct 21, 2007)

Thats awsome!!


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 21, 2007)

That is one very very very cool photo. Apart from the fact that it's of a bee, what amazing creatures, the layout with the web in the corner, etc, etc. Your friend should enter that in a photography comp.


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 21, 2007)

cool photo


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 21, 2007)

Beeeeeee happy.
That is a great photo.


----------



## firedragon (Oct 21, 2007)

very awsome, is he/she a professional? if not they should be, great eye. Any more great pics


----------



## Jozz (Oct 21, 2007)

That is unreal!


----------



## Eiroc (Oct 21, 2007)

firedragon said:


> very awsome, is he/she a professional? if not they should be, great eye. Any more great pics


 
Nah, just an every day person like you and I.

Tan & I have got a Canon 350D Digital SLR, and he used the 400D. They're not cheap for a domestic camera, but they make it incredibly easy to take professional looking photos. All you need is a bit of imgaination and sometimes a lot of luck and you'll end up with a collection that will be hard to separate good ones from bad ones.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 21, 2007)

Lovin it... that is a good photo - I have a bee photo as my wallpaer at the mo - they're actually incredibly photogenic animals!


----------



## Whisper2 (Oct 21, 2007)

that is such a good pic

but dam it! i am almost poking a hole in the screen each time i see your avatar Eiroc!
lol


----------



## Eiroc (Oct 21, 2007)

Whisper2 said:


> that is such a good pic
> 
> but dam it! i am almost poking a hole in the screen each time i see your avatar Eiroc!
> lol


 
Just rying to keep you on your toes! 

Trust me if I could make it a snake or scorpian, I'd change it just for you.


----------



## Malley (Oct 21, 2007)

What about this one?


----------



## bitey (Oct 21, 2007)

they are both cool shots


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 21, 2007)

WOW :shock: i love the bee pics!!! so good  i agree you should enter it into a photography contest! and offer it to national geo etc etc ive done that a few times, never really won though lol


----------



## tan (Oct 21, 2007)

What friend....you don't have any friends:twisted:....:lol:nice pic....and as for that avatar:x


----------



## Malley (Oct 21, 2007)

Should point out that my shot is actually hover flies, mating...


----------



## Eiroc (Oct 22, 2007)

Malley said:


> Should point out that my shot is actually hover flies, mating...


 
Yep, luv your shot. Umm, I thought one was giving the other one a piggy back ride......


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 23, 2007)

My brother reckens with second picture that you pinned the 2 bees to a background and then took the photo.


----------



## Malley (Oct 23, 2007)

Well your brother "reckens" wrong, not only are they not pinned to a background, but they are not bees, they are hover flies


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 23, 2007)

thats RAAD


----------



## eladidare (Oct 23, 2007)

yep... its a bee


----------



## iceman (Oct 23, 2007)

Eirco, next time try uping the shutter speed to 1/2000 sec. to get the bee's wing to look like there not moving that all. but apart from that it's a great photo good job.


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 24, 2007)

Malley said:


> Well your brother "reckens" wrong, not only are they not pinned to a background, but they are not bees, they are hover flies





I know they aren't bees, I actually used to think they were wasps until I found out they were hover flies.


----------



## mummydolittle (Oct 24, 2007)

What awesome photo's.


----------



## Eiroc (Oct 24, 2007)

iceman said:


> Eirco, next time try uping the shutter speed to 1/2000 sec. to get the bee's wing to look like there not moving that all. but apart from that it's a great photo good job.


 
I'd like to take the credit, but it wasn't my photo.
But thanks Luke, I'll let my friend know about the speeds.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 24, 2007)

I love to take macro shots of bugs... Here's a couple of Hover's I took....
Hover Flies are the Jungle Carpets of the bug world..lol
Check out how they tuck their legs up in flight, pretty cool I reckon!


----------



## WILDEY (Oct 24, 2007)

Both shots are great. I wish I could take shots like that !!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks...
There's alot of dud shots as well, that's the beauty of digital over film...


----------



## hazzard (Oct 24, 2007)

The first shot is of amegilla cingulata or the (Blue banded bee) It is Australias answer for greenhouse pollination of tomatoes instead of importing the dreaded European bumble bee (bombus terrestris).

I've seen some great shots of these guys we have a few colony's at work!

Thanks


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 24, 2007)

i would give it a B


----------



## tan (Oct 24, 2007)

I love macro too, have posted these before but some may have not seen them.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 24, 2007)

You can never get enough of great shots tan, iv'e seen them before, but you don't get sick of them...well done....
Maybe we start a macro thread!
bredli84, mine are a B, no pun intended, but all I had to offer for a hover fly! :lol:


----------



## Jozz (Oct 24, 2007)

Hover flys are so hard to take photos of! Mine aren't with a good quality camera, but I still think they're good shots


----------



## Eiroc (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks 4 the pics Jozz. Yep, you can tell the difference in the camera quality. But nonetheless, I think you have taken some remarkable shots there. It looks like a good camera in your hands would not go to waste at all.


----------



## IsK67 (Oct 25, 2007)

Here's one I prepared earlier.......

View attachment 32871


IsK


----------



## tan (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice Isk, Love the detail you can see in the wings!


----------

